# Rheaume's Kennel Reviews



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Fellas,

I am looking around to different trainers for my pup. I talked to Rheaume's Kennel at the outdoor show at Rock financial, and liked what he had to say, and what he has to offer. Does anyone have any experience working with him? I have talked to other trainers and this seems to be the best fit with what i'm looking for, but I am always open to suggestions. Any feedback is appreciated. Here is a link to his site http://gundogtraining.webs.com/gundogtraining.htm .


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Paul used to work for Rooster Ranch in Ubly. I hunted with him and his dogs a few times. Nice guy and his dogs seemed to hunt great (on a ranch). A little rough around the edges but seemed like a decent enough guy.

One thing I remember that I was not real sure about is the day he showed up in a car and had his dogs in the trunk. Somethign abou this truck was broke and it was his wifes car.... Granted it was winter and it was only a mile or so to the field from the clubhouse, but still......:16suspect


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

He trained my lab 8 years ago when he was working out of the rooster ranch. I thought he did a really good job with my dog obiedence wise and field , water wise. I would recommend him.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Any experience with michigan wingshooters?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

What kind of dog do you have? I'm assuming that you hunt ducks based on your avatar and that you have a lab.

I checked the website out real quick and not in depth so I'll go off half cocked as normal. 

Have you thought about to what level you want your dog trained? Single, Double, or Triple retrieves? Blind retrieves?

I ask because what stood out to me was the "All inclusive 5 week gundog course" For some things and the type of dog and experience of the dog you can get a lot done, but that isn't the norm. If you have a young inexperienced dog I wouldn't expect much for 5 weeks if you want a higher level of trained dog. Force Fetching alone can take up to 3 or 4 weeks from what I've heard.

I'm not saying this guy doesn't know what he's doing I'm just pointing something out. My dog has about a total of 6 months of training off and on with Dale at HRK. If it weren't for Dale, JD wouldn't be where he's at right now( UKC HR and APLA 1.5 GMPR titles). Just some thoughts.


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

Socks is dead on. I would be very wary of anyone who claims to be able to train a dog in 4 or 5 weeks. A fully finished waterfowl dog is a 2 year proposition assuming hunting season and winter off from training. 

My YLM Luke is 16 months old and doing triple water marks off of a dog stand, and running very long blinds. He's coming along well and about ready to run HRC Finished. This dog has been under my training for 12 of the last 14 months. This guy, or any other, is going to get a dog to that same level in 4 weeks? No way in hell...

Average for force fetch is 5 weeks which includes collar conditioning, hold and force fetch. Some dogs are faster, and some dogs are far slower.


----------



## ForestvilleJack (Apr 25, 2007)

PM sent


----------

